# Need Help – how does Wyndham work???



## Robert34 (Jun 12, 2009)

I am a Wyndham owner and need some help with clarifying this crazy system.  Please Help!!

1) Is there an advantage to having your home resort at high demand location (like Oceanside) other than APR at that site? 

2) When booking at other Wyndham resorts do they take into consideration your home resort when you exchange points?  Do you gain any benefit/value when exchanging your points at a higher demand resort, does it give you better chance of getting a reservation at another highly demand resort? 

3) When exchanging points, can you book a week at your home resort during prime season and then exchange that week to RCI to help give you a better priority or status?  Same for another Wyndham resort?

4) Using RCI points, same question.  Do they take into consideration your home resort when you exchange points?  Do they give you an APR advantages or a higher priority/better chance of getting a reservation at another highly demand destination in RCI?  Or when using RCI all point are equal no matter where your home resort is located?

5) When exchanging points with RCI, are the points all the same regardless where you stay if it is a Red week?  Studio=70k 1br=105k 2br=154k.  Or does it depend on what resort you are trying to book and the demand?  

Sorry for all the questions but this system is not easy to figure out, especially when you get a different answer from each RCI or Wyndham person you talk to.  Thanks Everyone for our comments/help!!!


----------



## EAM (Jun 12, 2009)

1) Only if the maintenance fees at that resort are lower than average.   And the acronym is ARP (advance reservation priority).
2) No.
3) No.  Wyndham either gives you a week that THEY choose (if such a week is available) so that you can search online in RCI, or they make a generic points deposit into your RCI account, which is the default.
4) You have to have PlusPartners, which is included with developer purchases and available for a fee (abt $2500) if you purchased resale, in order to use Wyndham points to make reservations via Wyndham's RCI Nightly Stay program which allows you to make reservations at RCI points resorts.   If you have PlusPartners, then points are points.
5) In theory, the more points you use, the higher your trading power.  Supply and demand for the resort you want to book is a major factor.  Some Club Wyndham Select members have posted that they cannot get the top tier resorts in RCI Weeks (Manhattan Club, DVC) no matter how many points they deposit.  On the other hand, many other persons have posted that they have gotten great trades, particularly for other Wyndham resorts, by using a 28K blue studio deposit (often within the 45 day window or when the destination resort has had a bulk spacebanking so supply is unusually high.)

I think I may have misunderstood your last question and answered a different one.  If booking an RCI points resort via PlusPartners, you would indeed use 70K for a red studio, 105K for a red 1BR, etc.  If booking in RCI weeks, you may be able to get a red 2BR for a 28K deposit if supply at the destination resort is high.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 12, 2009)

on the RCI question - there is "trade power" in RCI.  For simplicity sake, there are 5 levels.  The Level 1 trader gets Disney Vacation Club, Manhatten Club,  Yellowstone summer,  Aruba winter, etc.   Wyndham deposits (red) only trade at Level 2,   White trade in the third level, and blue trades at the 4th level.  (cancelled trades, late deposits, etc trade at the bottom).

No deposit from Wyndham is going to get a Level 1 except for withing the 45 day window.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 12, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> No deposit from Wyndham is going to get a Level 1 except for withing the 45 day window.



Only true if you don't have RCI point access.  And it may or may not hold true in the future.

Jya-Ning


----------



## g-force (Jun 13, 2009)

Does the Wyndham system similar to HGVC system? They way I understand the Wyndham system is that points are points if you exchange it through Wyndham resorts. Please correct me if I'm wrong. What's the diffrence between Wydham system and HGVC system? tnx.


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes points is points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 15, 2009)

g-force said:


> Does the Wyndham system similar to HGVC system? They way I understand the Wyndham system is that points are points if you exchange it through Wyndham resorts. Please correct me if I'm wrong. What's the diffrence between Wydham system and HGVC system? tnx.


Wyndham, is very much like HGVC. You can reserve at your home resorts at 13 months ( like the 12 months for HGVC) and use pts to make reservations at other Wyndham resorts at 10 months( like the HGVC 9 month) 

BUT at many older Wyndham resorts, there are owners which are not in Wyndham points. And to convert to points can cost several thousands of dollars. ( kind of like the HGVC affiliates but for HGVC affiliates it cost only $400 to join HGVC) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2009)

g-force said:


> Does the Wyndham system similar to HGVC system? They way I understand the Wyndham system is that points are points if you exchange it through Wyndham resorts. Please correct me if I'm wrong. What's the diffrence between Wydham system and HGVC system? tnx.



I own both and did a pros and cons of each system as a comparison.  You can see the post here
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=686655&postcount=5


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> on the RCI question - there is "trade power" in RCI.  For simplicity sake, there are 5 levels.  The Level 1 trader gets Disney Vacation Club, Manhatten Club,  Yellowstone summer,  Aruba winter, etc.   Wyndham deposits (red) only trade at Level 2,   White trade in the third level, and blue trades at the 4th level.  (cancelled trades, late deposits, etc trade at the bottom).
> 
> No deposit from Wyndham is going to get a Level 1 except for withing the 45 day window.




Except if you have plus partners option and use use Wyndham points to exchange for the week.  Use of Plus Partners points are blind, there is no trade power.  If the unit is available you can obtain it.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 15, 2009)

> No deposit from Wyndham is going to get a Level 1 except for withing the 45 day window.


Unless there happens to be some good news from the global trade-power adjustment that happened at the beginning of the month.  Doubtful, but you never know.


----------

